# Ch. Safari's Specter Head Shots



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger head shots from a small booth at a Springfield, IL show.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow Liz, he's gorgeous


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the pics. Both subjects are beautiful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

He is just _dazzling!! _And what a pair you make!!:star:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wow! Breathtaking to say the least!! Tiger is so handsome and you are so pretty!_


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Wonderful photos! You guys look great together too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He is stunning..and you two look awesome together!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He is a beauty! Thanks for posting


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

You two are beautiful! He is stunning! I showed my husband Tiger's pics and he said "Wow, pretty" - even HE can recognize a very nice poodle (he really loves his hair btw!)


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow--gobs and gobs of hair! I like the one where he's looking slightly down, that introspective look. 

Thanks for sharing these. Beautiful!

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a handsome couple! He does have fabulous hair. I do like an inky black nose on an icy white poodle.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, you two are just gorgeous...what a pair!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What beautiful shots! His head is just glorious. Does he have Ale Kai behind him? He has those incredible almond eyes like the Ale Kai dogs of yesteryear.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

you are both stunning !


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

you are both absolutely stunning!!!!!! When you marry will Millie stay with the folks and Henry or go with you???? Are she and Henry attached? In the photos they always seem to be playing nicely.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie stays with my fiancé and I! No way would either of us be able to live without her. She is my only heart dog and by far my favorite of the 3! I bought her almost 2 years ago strictly for the purpose of having her when I got my own place. . 

Yes, she and Henry are very close. Millie will adjust fine to moving because she also loves Tiger. Henry will be sad without Millie (but will be glad Tiger is gone!!)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What beautiful shots! His head is just glorious. Does he have Ale Kai behind him? He has those incredible almond eyes like the Ale Kai dogs of yesteryear.


I'm not sure, Arreau! I'll have to look at his pedigree. I do know that his eyes come from his dam's line and are identifiable Safari eyes - distinguishing the Safari poodles !


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Such a pretty boy. Thanks for sharing his pictures with us. You both look great! Are you done showing him now?


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

You are both absolutely stunning!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

I want to snuggle in all that fur! He is gorgeous!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Such a pretty boy. Thanks for sharing his pictures with us. You both look great! Are you done showing him now?


He is a finished champion and i am undecided about Tiger's future, but no, he's not done showing!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He has one or 2 AleKai dogs behind his dam from like the 60's

He looks fantastic Lizzie!! ^_^
I can not wait to see him and you at PCA and to see him obtain that Gr. Ch. title ;D <3


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I can't say anything that hasn't already been said! He's gorgeous.  :humble: The pic of you two together is one for the wall.


----------

